# Purebred vs. Mixed Breed



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Often you will see people state as a fact that Mutts are healthier than purebred dogs. You especially see people trying to sell high priced hybrids using that line. Here is an article for those who believe it: 

Study shows purebred dogs not more sickly than mixed breeds - National Pet Health | Examiner.com

It would be interesting to see a study that looks at breeders who are members of their national clubs, and adhere to the health test guidelines recommended by national clubs, pulled out specifically rather than comparing all purebreds to all mutts since we know there is indiscriminate breeding of both mutts and purebreds. Such a study just might prove that people who care about breeding healthy dogs can play an important role creating healthier dogs.


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Interesting study. Although there's too little information for me: I'd like to know which purebreed dogs they were examining, for the beginning. I find it hard to believe that ALL breeds are just as healthy as mutts. Also, the study admits that out of 24 disorders, 13 were equally popular among both groups, _10 were more common in purebreeds_, and only 1 disorder was more likely to be found in mixed breed dogs. So for me it means that it's not exactly true to say there's no difference?

Also I don't know if you've read the comment below:
"This study reports the "prevalence" of genetic disease in pure-breds and mutts. However, it is only the prevalence found in a population of animals that visited the University of California Veterinary School. This group of dogs would differ from the general population of dogs in that area in at least 2 ways:

1. The owners had enough money to take them to the vet.

2. The owners had to the time to seek out care that was not always close to their home.

The article also does not say what percentage of the dogs in the study were pure bred, nor does it say how frequency of veterinary visits differs between purebred and mongrel dog owners. It also does not really tell us how healthy the dog are. For example, what is the average life expectancy of a mutt versus a purebred when they are of relatively equal size? It's been my observation, and that of the veterinarians I've visited with the 48 dogs I've personally cared for in my life, that mutts live longer. Longer life generally means better genetic coding.

Basically, what I am saying is that this study tells us that of the animals that visited UC Davis, the mutts were not much healthier than purebreds. It does not really help someone who is planning to adopt a dog whether the general population of purebreds or mutts lives longer, nor now much it will cost if one treats every diagnosed problem."


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Carina, thank you for posting. What a lot of health issues boil down to is indiscriminate breeding by those who do not have a dog's best interest in mind, regardless of whether it is a pure bred from a byb, puppy mill or other irresponsible/unethical breeder, or a designer mutt. 

I just hope that people who are enamored with these designer "malshis," "morkies" and assorted "doodles" realize that they are not getting a designer "breed", they are paying a very high price for a mixed breed dog, aka mutt, that may actually be less healthy than a pure bred dog from an ethical breeder.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I wonder why Pet Insurance companies (at least the one that I have) charge more for a purebred than a mixed breed? Is it because they are aware of some of the health issues that different breeds are prone to?


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Carina, This is a wonderful article. My little Chardy who passed in 2012 was loaded with issues although heart disease was what took her from me in the end -it was a long hard depressing battle. I was warned by both my vet and our cardiologist to stay away from the "Maltese Breed" - Especially my Chardy's cardiologist who said he thought Mitral Valve Disease was as prominent in Maltese as it was in King Charles Cavalier. Granted, maybe most of his cases in the area we are in ( Albany, NY) all came from poor genetics or BYB etc.. and that could have been a factor why he saw so much of it, but I found it quite offensive to say the least. My Chardy's mom lived to be 19 years old, so I don't know about genetics here either.. I want to think that vaccinations, poor quality food, heart worm, flea tick, yadda yadda yadda over several years played a big factor in this tiny breed that may have some poor genetics. 

With that being said, I went on a mission to find a top quality breeder and not let anything he said taint my love for this breed. I could not find a breeder in our area that breeds for high quality standard such as yourself, therefore I ventured out and ended up flying from New York to Texas to get my new babies. 

Thanks for always sharing your beautiful dogs, I am quite a lover of your line and appreciate the time you give to SM.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

When I got my 1st fur baby, Zoey, I rescued him from going to the shelter because he was given to a teenager (my son's high school girlfriend at the time) who only wanted him because he was "cute". I knew nothing about him--where he came from or really even his age. What I fell in love with was his personality and his beautiful little eyes. Come to find out, we were his 4th home in his short 3 years of life. I later met one of the original family members who actually had Zoey's Mommie and Daddy and she was Mommie to Zoey's sister. Very small world, indeed. They were just a family who loved the maltese breed and wanted a few puppies to sell. I didn't know anything about the Maltese breed except that they were beautiful and had a wonderful personality. I didn't know about puppy mills or BYB's. I had only had stray dogs my entire life and felt like I was doing my part by taking care of those poor babies that nobody else wanted. (I still do that!) THEN...I found SM and started learning about this fabulous breed and all the unscrupulous breeders out there who only care about bucks instead of babies. In the meantime, I found an ad in the paper for a female Maltese puppy for sale. She was 4 months old and had been a Mothers Day gift for a lady and they got to the point that they needed money, so what to they do?--they sell the puppy!! I gave $400.00 for her and I feel that I rescued Daisy Grace that day because it is hard to tell who would have bought her. Possibly someone who would have wanted to start breeding her and selling puppies. Another BYB in the making? The point of this is to say..I have 2 wonderful, amazing fluffchildren that I would walk out in front of a train for. I don't know anything about their health-only that they have been very healthy so far. I read and read and read trying to learn everything I can about how best to care for them. I spend a fortune on food because I want them to have the very best. I feel so bad that I didn't know everything in the beginning. I love them with all my heart and I wouldn't give them up for anything but I wish I had known about the health risks to babies born from BYB and puppy mills. Would I take each one of them over if I had the chance--YES!! But, would I get another furchild under the same circumstances? No, not after everything I have learned from SM. Thank you SMers for your never wavering stance on BYB's and puppy mills. Your dedication to breed standards is responsible for creating the absolute best in our adorable fur angels. Thank you for your dedication.. Also, thank you for reading this loooong post..


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

My daughter gets so mad about people & their designer dogs. If you want a poodle get one, but these combinations? I have had English pointers, Great Dane. Wired fox terrier and now maltese dogs over my 64 years. Each have their own traits, look & personality. That's what makes them unique and beautiful. Purposely mixing two breeds do not make sense to me.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Daisy's Mommie said:


> When I got my 1st fur baby, Zoey, I rescued him from going to the shelter because he was given to a teenager (my son's high school girlfriend at the time) who only wanted him because he was "cute". I knew nothing about him--where he came from or really even his age. What I fell in love with was his personality and his beautiful little eyes. Come to find out, we were his 4th home in his short 3 years of life. I later met one of the original family members who actually had Zoey's Mommie and Daddy and she was Mommie to Zoey's sister. Very small world, indeed. They were just a family who loved the maltese breed and wanted a few puppies to sell. I didn't know anything about the Maltese breed except that they were beautiful and had a wonderful personality. I didn't know about puppy mills or BYB's. I had only had stray dogs my entire life and felt like I was doing my part by taking care of those poor babies that nobody else wanted. (I still do that!) THEN...I found SM and started learning about this fabulous breed and all the unscrupulous breeders out there who only care about bucks instead of babies. In the meantime, I found an ad in the paper for a female Maltese puppy for sale. She was 4 months old and had been a Mothers Day gift for a lady and they got to the point that they needed money, so what to they do?--they sell the puppy!! I gave $400.00 for her and I feel that I rescued Daisy Grace that day because it is hard to tell who would have bought her. Possibly someone who would have wanted to start breeding her and selling puppies. Another BYB in the making? The point of this is to say..I have 2 wonderful, amazing fluffchildren that I would walk out in front of a train for. I don't know anything about their health-only that they have been very healthy so far. I read and read and read trying to learn everything I can about how best to care for them. I spend a fortune on food because I want them to have the very best. I feel so bad that I didn't know everything in the beginning. I love them with all my heart and I wouldn't give them up for anything but I wish I had known about the health risks to babies born from BYB and puppy mills. Would I take each one of them over if I had the chance--YES!! But, would I get another furchild under the same circumstances? No, not after everything I have learned from SM. Thank you SMers for your never wavering stance on BYB's and puppy mills. Your dedication to breed standards is responsible for creating the absolute best in our adorable fur angels. Thank you for your dedication.. Also, thank you for reading this loooong post..


Very nice post and I enjoyed reading every bit of it!!! :tender:


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Loved reading everyone's post. Carina, great article and I agree with the others - you give so much of your time and knowledge. I have only been on SM for a few months and always look forward to your posts.

I believe that in addition to good breeding, high quality nutrition, responsible preventative care and NOT over vaccinating is the best way to go for longevity in our babies! Anything can happen, but I still plan to live by these basic rules with my new baby!


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

And, I might think about finding a new vet or caridologist if they advised me to "stay away" from the Maltese breed! What a terrible thing to say and so glad you didn't take their advice ( I'm sure you are too!) I personally know several people with Malts, many on here as well, who have fluffs 12, 14 even 16 years old with just normal aging issues. Good for you!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

BeautifulMaltese said:


> And, I might think about finding a new vet or caridologist if they advised me to "stay away" from the Maltese breed! What a terrible thing to say and so glad you didn't take their advice ( I'm sure you are too!) I personally know several people with Malts, many on here as well, who have fluffs 12, 14 even 16 years old with just normal aging issues. Good for you!


My best friend's little "Austin" will be 18 years old on St Pattys Day!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I had a malt that was born w/liver shunt, operated and lived to be almost 17. I cooked for him most of his life & I feel that was part of why he lived so long. His surgery & good breeding were part of it for sure.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Wow...18 is incredible! Good for him and his wonderful owners who obviously took terrific care of him. I agree Sandi, no doubt nutrition is a huge part of their well being and how lucky you were to have your baby for 17 wonderful years!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> I had a malt that was born w/liver shunt, operated and lived to be almost 17. I cooked for him most of his life & I feel that was part of why he lived so long. His surgery & good breeding were part of it for sure.


:aktion033: that is something really wonderful and very encouraging and special to brag about!!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I haven't read the article yet, so I can't say anything about it. But I have heard lots of people over the years say mutts are healthier than full bred dogs. None of them were vets and yes, they had mixed dogs. We had mixed some of the time when I was growing up. But in the past 20 years of my adult life, we've only had pure bred...Golden Retriever, Labs, Pomeranian, Yorkie, and now Maltese. Maybe we've just been lucky, but none have ever had any health issues. Or, maybe it's just the care they've received. (However, I do know some things have nothing to do with care and are hereditary.)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

